# Exclusive w/ Law Office behind Vaping vs FDA, the biggest fight yet.



## Alex (17/6/16)

*Published on Jun 17, 2016*
This video is an interview with Azim, the head lawyer of Keller and Heckman law office that is bringing the biggest fight against the FDA and their deeming regulations against the Vape industry. 

I wanted people to see behind the scenes of what the conglomerate between many many vape companies are doing that you may not know as how we can all do our part to save the Vape industry from the FDA's Overreach. 

Find out more: http://r2bsmokefree.org

Reactions: Like 4


----------

